# House Majority Leader



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yesterday Rick Berg from Fargo was elected House Leader.Is that good or bad?Does he support limits?


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

He received a *D* on the list posted by Chris on another topic page. I would not necessarily put much weight on past voting records. Last time around -ignorance likely prevailed.

Certainly some legislative people will move either way on the issue as they are lobbied by people or groups in their districts.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I have absolutely no idea.
Looking at his Bio info, he's from Hettinger. That might be a good
thing as he has some perspective on whats happening. However,the
D rating suggests its not a favorable perspective....

His committee's might suggest he's an economic development first
kinda guy.

Just guessing.

M.

**************************

Committees
Standing: Agriculture, Industry, Business and Labor(Chairman) Procedural: 2001-2002 Interim: Budget Committee on Health Care, Commerce, Regulatory Reform Review

Biography
Owner/broker Goldmark Commercial Corp. Hettinger High School. BS agricultural economics North Dakota State University. FarmHouse Fraternity Foundation. 4-H Foundation. FCC - Economic Development Corp. Kids Voting. Chamber of Commerce. United Way. Hope Lutheran Church. Married. 1 child. Wife's name Tracy. House since 1985.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Mr Bergs appointment of Jon Nelson as chairman of NRC loked very bad yesterday.It was a joke.He used it as a platform for his own veiws and attacked people speaking infavor of SB 2048.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

At the Fargo Legislative Forum ( 2 weeks ago ), the question of regulating hunters and outfitters came up and he said he won't support them, and went on about money.

I'm pretty nervous about this.


----------

